# O&w Special Has Landed!



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Hot out of the postie's hands and straight on the wrist this morning, my O&W "Special" has arrived! For those not familiar with it, it's one-off created by Roy last Thursday using a NOS 1960's O&W 200m case with a screw-down crown, bi-directional bezel, M1 dial, acrylic crystal with date magnifier on the inside, and an ETA 2824 movement.

Roy "liked it a lot". _*I*_ like it a lot! Thank you Roy.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done to both of you.









That's a great looking watch.









Date magnifier on the inside as well!









Wear it in good health Hotmog.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

That looks great, congrats


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

It looks great, you're a lucky man, Hotmog









cheers

Dave


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very cool `H`









It`s nice having a one off special isn`t it


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Very cool `H`
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is! This is very different to my other watches; it has a distinctly "retro" look and feel to it. It's rather strange but oddly satisfying having an acrylic crystal again after so long (since I flipped my Explorer 1 probably around 15 years ago). It's full of odd light refractions and distortions that you don't get with sapphire (the downside is that it attracts lots of tiny dust particles when you're trying to photograph it). I also like the splash of colour provided by the orange second hand.

The decision to go for it was made literally within a few seconds of seeing it, and was done on pure impulse. I was just lucky to have been browsing the forum at exactly the right time when the last site update was rolled out.









Keep 'em coming, Roy! :rlt:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad you like it.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's lovely, that case design is


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

You woz _*fast!!!!!!*_


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

very nice watch...congrats!


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Brilliant watch...I'm sooo jealous!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm reading back old threads to learn stuff and stumbled across this ... OMFG. What a lovely piece of work. Roy ... hat's off to you. :drinks: :cheers:







:rockon:


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

I've just been trawling for anything O&W and found this, looks the biz, just waiting to get my first O&W.


----------



## therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

very nice piece of kit - i am so envious!


----------

